# MY ZEBU *PIC HEAVY*



## TigerLilly (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought my first zebu in December 2010--a bull calf (Lil Swiss Frank). He is the sweetest, most gentle thing! He is about 7 months old now and doing great.
I just brought home my zebu heifer calf (Lil Pearlie Mae) this past weekend. She is adorable and very sweet as well.
Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I enjoy the calves!

Frankie






Me & Frankie





Pearlie Mae





Feeding time for Pearlie Mae





Frankie has to see what's going on!





With both my 'babies'


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable and so small!


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 8, 2011)

The best part is that they wont get any higher than my waist-line!
They're great.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 8, 2011)

beautiful tigerlilly. enjoy!


----------



## foot (May 25, 2011)

Thought you might be Interested In this pic


----------



## TigerLilly (Jun 3, 2011)

Adorable! How old?


----------



## foot (Jun 4, 2011)

That would be "Jessica" and In the picture she would be 6 months old we believe, now she Is almost 3 years old and Is pregnant and Is 35 inches tall and Is bred with our bull who Is 31 inches tall and he will be 3 years old on the 4th of July......Both can be seen( both on the Right side of the pic )In our picture that we posted on this site "Our Mini Zebu" (The bull Is far Right )


----------



## jbourget (Aug 4, 2011)

They are great! i need some


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 4, 2011)

They are super cute!  And I'm sure they are very happy to have a friend.  Thanks for sharing pics.


----------

